# Poo sometimes dangles from his bum...



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok this might seem weird, but this has happened about 4-5 times since we got him.

Theres been a few times, when Milo has pooed, but it hasnt dropped from his bum-hole.
And when it happens, he gets all whimpery and tries to get it out.

Poo dangles from his bum, with hair!
I know it sounds discusting, but its a little worrying.

Can anyone help me?
Someone suggested he might possibly need his anal glands expressing? :?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

you could try expressing the anal glands(its a good idea at anyrate to do this once in a while anyways), but the whole problem is as hes grooming himself hes getting hair in his stomach, (or hes eating hair off the floor ect) the only way to stop this would be to shave everyone in your house bald forever...lol.
since this isnt practical, just make sure to brush him often (remove any dead hair) vacume alot (so no human/pet heair is left around) make sure other pets are well groomed also.

so long as hes passing the hair (hes pooping so theres no blockage) its not realy a problem, (just keep an eye on him and if he needs a little help a papertowl and a gentle tug usually works)
if however he acts as if theres a blockage or doesnt poop for a few days get him to the vet as the hair doesnt digest (just like a hairball in cats or bunnies)


----------



## ChiMammaMia (Sep 27, 2005)

LOL...we refer to it as "poo on a string". Yes, it's rather gross, but a fact of life.
One of our little boys would get that occasionally and run SCREAMING around the room. You would have thought he was running from the boogeyman!
Seems like those folks with long hair have more of an issue with this than those with short hair. Chi's are so bad about eating things off the floor...I have long hair so I know that is the culprit.
I don't think it is an anal gland issue, but having the Vet or a groomer check them or express them isn't a bad thing.
Like Foxy said...just keep the floors swept and vacuumed often and don't let him have treats or food that he can roll around on the floor, especially anything sticky.


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

Been there with Gidget a couple of times on dangling poo.  She goes to yelping and running around the house if she can't get the poo off. The first time it happened we had no idea what the problem was. We was afraid she fell and hurt herself or something. She has a habit of eating a piece carpet hair of finds something on the floor to cause that hair to dangle from her poo.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

my chi does that too but she doesnt bat an eyelid she just stands there in poop pose till i help her out. :wink: hehee


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

yea Tilly's had that as well. She does the bum shuffle, as my daughter calls it. :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone

Im so relieved that theres more then just milo who has this problem!
Its so gross having to get the baby wipes and grab it out his bum!

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Sandra...

Welcome to my world  

Scruffy always has his royal bootie wiped...you get used to it :roll:


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah it happens to Demi too. I have long hair and I shed often, I try and Vaccuum every week, but she still get some on my hair and then it dangles. she just looks at me confused, like momma what happened?!?!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

happens all the time to austin prob cause his mouth is always to the floor hes cleaning up all my hair gross but it happens


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

My chi's have never had it but my spaniel has, it is from when she is cleaning herself instead of poo falling to the floor it is attacted to some fur and dangles, so your alright Sandra nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

ChiMammaMia said:


> LOL...we refer to it as "poo on a string". Yes, it's rather gross, but a fact of life.
> One of our little boys would get that occasionally and run SCREAMING around the room. You would have thought he was running from the boogeyman!


LOL!!! We call it poop trauma


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That happens to Madison and Rylie all of the time. They just stand there and wait for me to help them out. Sometimes Madison will try to "scoot" it off... that is the worst!


----------

